# 18x18x24 Imitator Viv



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

This is the 18x18x24 exo terra I just finished planting last week or so. 









































As of now it houses 2 female R. imitator Chazuta, while I wait for a male to pop up for sale. Hopefully I'll get good growth soon to cover up all that exposed epiweb. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks great! I like your plant selection


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Swapped a dying fern for a different dying fern and took a better picture.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

That turned out really good.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nicely done. Looks great right off the bat. Can't wait to see how it evolves/grows out in the future.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Now featuring Vriesea erythrodactylon x2


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice!!! Working on a 18x18x24 myself. Digging the minimalist background. Do you have a plant list? Interested to see what you have in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nicely done. It looks awesome right now. Looking forward to seeing it fully grown in.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Is the epiweb background difficult to remove if you wanted to remove it later? Would love to try it out but don't want to damage a tank trying to remove it if I don't like it.


----------



## J_w35 (Mar 19, 2017)

This is amazing! I am also curious to see your plant list, those Bromeliads are stunning!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

kiltboy1675 said:


> Very nice!!! Working on a 18x18x24 myself. Digging the minimalist background. Do you have a plant list? Interested to see what you have in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me see if I can remember what everything is...

Bromeliads:
Vriesea racinae x2
Vriesea erythrodactylon x2
Neoregelia 'savoy truffle'

Vines/trailers:
Marcgravia rectiflora
Philodendron verrucosum 
Philodendron micans 
Philodendron wend imbe 
Peperomia scandens 
Peperomia sp. (can't remember the name of this one. Common fast growing, medium sized bright green leaves with red stems)
Peperomia prostrata 

Ferns:
Rabbits foot fern
NOID hardware store fern in the left side of the tank 
Pyrrosia piloselloides
Microgramma sp.

Others: 
Episcia sp. 
Saxifraga stolonifera
Low growing tropical moss
Java moss


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

varanoid said:


> Is the epiweb background difficult to remove if you wanted to remove it later? Would love to try it out but don't want to damage a tank trying to remove it if I don't like it.


I just fixed it to the background with silicone, so its no harder to remove than any other background using silicone as the main adhesive.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

J_w35 said:


> This is amazing! I am also curious to see your plant list, those Bromeliads are stunning!


Thanks! They are my favorite bromeliads I've used so far!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Wicked tank! Do you have a bulkhead for draining it, or a place to siphon from somewhere?

Best,
Ash


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Ash,
There is a mistking bulkhead at the back of the tank draining to a five gallon bucket.


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

Kudos! Love the depth you've created with scape and plantings. Makes the viv look a lot bigger than it is.


----------



## Wirewiggler (Oct 5, 2018)

I like the way this turned out, less is better for the background. I am starting my second build, my first one 18x18x12 was a conventual foam job looks ok but a bit busy. I need to give more thought on the negative spaces, I believe it makes your plants pop more once they are grown out.
Bill


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

How did I miss this one? I like your minimalist background. It works nicely with your plants, and your arrangement looks attractive, too.


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

How is it doing? What are your experiences and maybe tips for Vriesea racinae?


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Very nice I love the plant placement 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Can someone tell me how these eggs look? Found them this morning. 










And here is a quick FTS, really crappy image I'm afraid.


----------



## Davidadelp05 (Jun 23, 2018)

I love the look of how everything is placed and planted. Those eggs to me look to be infertile and bad


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

9 month update


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

It looks great!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Now that this tank has had time to grow in, what are your thoughts on the epiweb? My plants avoid it like the plague. In the pictures in the thread, it didn't look like the plants were growing against it, either. Has that changed as things have grown in?

Mark


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> Now that this tank has had time to grow in, what are your thoughts on the epiweb? My plants avoid it like the plague. In the pictures in the thread, it didn't look like the plants were growing against it, either. Has that changed as things have grown in?
> 
> Mark


If the air flow is good, the plants refuse to grow on it. I’ve just now gotten some marcgravia growth on it but several shoots have tried and died. In the back left of the tank underneath the vriesea, there’s much less airflow and it always has moss and little vines growing on it


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

baskis said:


> If the air flow is good, the plants refuse to grow on it. I’ve just now gotten some marcgravia growth on it but several shoots have tried and died. In the back left of the tank underneath the vriesea, there’s much less airflow and it always has moss and little vines growing on it


That's good to know. The place I watch most often in one of my tanks that has epiweb is up toward the top so it may be too dry. I have also had the situation where Marcgravia grows up against the epiweb and the growth tip goes down below the top layer and beheads itself. Do you think you would use epiweb again based on your experience? I have decided I don't see the use of it, myself.

Mark


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

I could see myself using it again because I’m partial to the minimalist look it gives. But if I were to build another tank immediately I would likely use epiweb and then coat it with hygrolon. I loved the results I got from hygrolon on foam and would like to see how hygrolon on epiweb would work


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

baskis said:


> I could see myself using it again because I’m partial to the minimalist look it gives. But if I were to build another tank immediately I would likely use epiweb and then coat it with hygrolon. I loved the results I got from hygrolon on foam and would like to see how hygrolon on epiweb would work


Yeah, I should have said I wouldn't use it by itself. Covered by hygrolon, it might work just fine. That's a good idea. At that point, though, are you gaining anything by using epiweb that you might be able to do cheaper with Great Stuff or something else underneath?

Mark


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> Yeah, I should have said I wouldn't use it by itself. Covered by hygrolon, it might work just fine. That's a good idea. At that point, though, are you gaining anything by using epiweb that you might be able to do cheaper with Great Stuff or something else underneath?
> 
> Mark


Not sure to be completely honest. I’m sure I’ve read about the benefits of the combo on here before but I’m not a big enough plant enthusiast to be totally sure or even know if I’m remembering correctly. Maybe it allows for greater root penetration because it’s porous?


----------

